# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  چند مقاله در مورد پردازش تصویر

## HadiDelphi

سلام
چند تا مقاله برای پردازش تصویر داشتم گفتم بزارم اینجا همه استفاده کنن .
چندتاش هم فارسی

اگه به دردتون خورد اصلا تشکر نکنید ها  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 

*http://atropatsoft.webng.com/OCR-Fa.rar
**http://atropatsoft.webng.com/OCR-En.rar*

----------


## sheitoonbala

> سلام
> چند تا مقاله برای پردازش تصویر داشتم گفتم بزارم اینجا همه استفاده کنن .
> چندتاش هم فارسی
> 
> اگه به دردتون خورد اصلا تشکر نکنید ها 
> 
> *http://atropatsoft.webng.com/OCR-Fa.rar*
> *http://atropatsoft.webng.com/OCR-En.rar*


 
سلام .من سعی کردم این دو مقاله رو دانلود کنم ولی نشد.ظاهرا برداشته شدن از اینجا.می خواستم لطف کنید دوباره بذاریدشون.لازم دارم.ممنون

----------


## Nima NT

لینک ها اصلاح شدن.

http://atropatsoft.webng.com/Documents/DOC1.bin
http://atropatsoft.webng.com/Documents/DOC2.bin

پسوند فایل ها رو به  RAR تبدیل کنید.

----------


## sheitoonbala

سلام .ممنون ، لطف کردید ... می خواستم بدونم این مقاله های فارسی موجود در DOC2  سورس انگلیسیش هم توی اینترنت گیر میاد ؟ ممنون ....

----------


## Nima NT

مسلما" بله ، چون این ها از روی نسخه های لاتین ترجمه شدن ولی باید جستجو کنید.

----------


## mahsan66

سلام من یه مقاله درمورد ocr برای حروف لاتین میخوام ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید

----------


## mahsan66

آقای شیطون بلا اگه مقاله داری توروخدابفرست برام  لینک به سختی باز میشه یااصلا باز نمیشه  یک دنیا ممنون

----------


## Reyhane7

مقالات فوق العاده ای را از لینک میتوانید دریافت نمایید:  :چشمک:  :قلب: 

* 	پردازش تصوير(Image Processing) *

----------


## best99

> لینک ها اصلاح شدن.
> 
> http://atropatsoft.webng.com/Documents/DOC1.bin
> http://atropatsoft.webng.com/Documents/DOC2.bin
> 
> پسوند فایل ها رو به  RAR تبدیل کنید.



با سلام 
کسی لینک درست از اینها نداره

----------


## reza_program

منم نتونستم فایل ها رو بگیرم

اگه کسی از قبل اونو گرفته بذاره
یا حداقل عنوان مطلب و نویسنده رو  بگه

----------


## reza_program

من یه مقاله پیدا کردم
امیدوارم بدرد بخوره

----------


## sorooor

سلام اگر كسي در مورد مخفي سازي اطلاعات در تصوير مقاله داره خواهش ميكنم بذاره  :ناراحت: 
ممنون :لبخند:

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

نمونه های ساده ای از steganography در لینک های زیر قرار داده شده که برای آشنایی خوبه.
http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/...-Steganography
http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/...ting-AVI-files

----------


## motahareh.eb

سلام
کتابی در زمینه پردازش تصویر اگر میشناسید، معرفی کنید ممنون میشم . :متفکر:

----------


## en-keramat

> سلام
> کتابی در زمینه پردازش تصویر اگر میشناسید، معرفی کنید ممنون میشم .


Digital Image Processing ,Rafael C.Gonzalez and Richard E.Woods
چند نوع ترجمه هم تو ایران هستش

----------


## zohrehtayebi

سلام
لینک هایی که گذاشتین باز نمیشن.

----------

